# breast biopsy



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (May 2, 2012)

I am taking a practice exam and the question is:  female has biopsies of both breasts using fine-needle aspiration with imaging guidance.   My answer:  19102-50.  Correct answer:  10022-50.  Can anyone explain why not using BREAST code?


----------



## RainyDaze (May 2, 2012)

19102 is for a needle core biopsy where tissue is removed.  10022 is for FNA.


----------



## koatsj (May 2, 2012)

CPT 10022 is for fine needle aspirations which is what was done in the exam question. 19102 uses a hollow core biopsy needle. Fine needle aspirations are codes 10021-10022. It is confusing but when you see *fine needle* use codes 10021-10022.


----------



## Lujanwj (May 2, 2012)

Different types of biopsies

Aspirating (taking fluid/cells) vs Core (removing of tissue).

Just one of those "gotcha" questions for not reading the full description of the codes. 

Real world coding (NCCI/McKesson) both codes are wrong.  Can't use a -50 on either of those codes.


----------



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (May 2, 2012)

*breast biopsy answers*

Thank you all so much for your great answers.  I am writing A LOT OF INFORMATION in my CPT book.  I appreciate you all so much!!!!  What a great group of people that comment in this forum.  !!!!


----------



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (May 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your answers.  I am writing a lot of information in my CPT book.  I appreciate all your help and I am impressed with the quick responses I get and all the helpful information!!


----------

